

Solve the right problem - mbrubeck
http://www.neilmix.com/2009/11/15/solve-the-right-problem/

======
alttab
I like this because it breaks binary, false dichotomies that developers
usually put themselves in. We can understand why we do this - and its because
things are usually right or wrong, one or zero. We usually end up getting it
right in the end and thus the "geekgo" (geek-ego).

The tone of this article is great - yes the app store process probably isn't
the greatest but it serves its purpose and what can we do to change it beyond
opening it up completely to make 'everyone' happy?

Maybe in the future a developer will have to prove themselves worthy of being
above the slow, error prone approval process by demonstrating a history of
thought through code drops and minimal bugs.

Maybe the current process is suppose to give developers an incentive to get it
as close to "right" as they can the first time.

------
nazgulnarsil
how can they have numbers on a counter factual (loosen up review app -> more
revenue)?

~~~
joblessjunkie
They don't need them. If you were making as much money as Apple, would you
rock the boat?

~~~
mbrubeck
Well, Apple does have a culture of replacing a good thing with an even better
thing (e.g., they killed the iPod mini when it was still the most top music
player on the market, to replace it with the iPod nano). But more importantly,
they're in a position where they can set their own schedule for decision-
making. They can take a good long time to think about (or test) changes
internally before making them public.

------
fnid
The is really another anti-anti-iPhone appstore article.

